# Looking for name of Chief Engineer for Hain of St Ives



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I have recently brought at an auction a box of miscellaneous shipping items, which I hope you can help me put a name to the original owner.

The items consist of 

Battles drawing folio dated 1908

College of Engineering Pictorial Drawings first and second class – second edition

Cap with Merchant navy (Bombay style) badge circa ww2

3 engineering Epaulettes for junior(V shape) 1 for second 
2 armbands for chief engineer

Three photos of ships, which I will assume he had served on 

PORT PIRIE - built 1907 for Anglo Australian SN Co Ltd (W Milburn & Co) London.
Photo said; H.M. TRANSPORT “PORT PIRIE” EUROPIAN WAR, 1914 – 1919 SYDNEY JUNE 1919. 
Which seems odd because I have found the following

1915 - KEVINBRAE of Glasgow Steam Shipping Co Ltd (J Black & Co), Glasgow
1924 - DEARNLEY of Romney SS Co Ltd (Fawcett, Coverdale & Co), London
1925 – LALEHAM OF Britain SS Co Ltd (Watts, Watts & Co), London;
31 March 1926 – foundered South Atlantic

Two ships owned by Hain of St Ives Cornwall

Built 1919 as WAR PAMPAS completed as TRELISSICK
23 June 1941 sunk by a/c of Sheringham Buoy 2 crew of 42 lost

TREDINNICK - built 1920
29 May 1942 sunk by Italian sub CALVI off Bermuda. Total crew of 46 and 6 dems lost

I have assumed he completed as a junior Engineer on the PORT PIRIE and ended up as chief engineer on ether the TRELISSICK or TREDINNICK

Any help to solve this riddle will be much appreciated 

David


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Just seen your post.
Did a search and found this -http://www.dnw.co.uk/auction-archive/catalogue-archive/lot.php?auction_id=290&lot_id=94917.

Gives his name as C.A. Powell.

Laurie Ridyard.


----------

